# Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

*inoffizieller AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ein neuer, bisher noch "inoffizieller" Komplettpakettreiber für AMD Radeon-Grafikkarten ist erschienen. Bei der Version handelt es sich um eine Powercolor-Version. Der Treiber dürfte allerdings auch (mit Vorbehalt) auf allen anderen Grafikkarten-Modellen funktionieren (selbst getestet mit Sapphire HD7770 Vapor X). Da Powercolor keinen Changelog zur Verfügung stellt, müssen etwaige Performence-Verbesserungen oder auch Verschlechterungen selbst festgestellt werden. 

Download x86:

(Powercolor)  HD 5000 – 7000, Win8 x86, Win7 x86, Vista x86
(Alternativ-Mirror) HD 5000 – 7000, Win8 x86, Win7 x86, Vista x86 & HD 5000 – 7000, Win8 x86, Win7 x86, Vista x86 
Download x64:

(Powercolor)  HD 5000 – 7000, Win8 x64, Win7 x64, Vista x64  
(Alternativ-Mirror) HD 5000 – 7000, Win8 x64, Win7 x64, Vista x64  & HD 5000 – 7000, Win8 x64, Win7 x64, Vista x64 
Das testen der Treiber geschieht auf eigene Gefahr, es wird keine Haftung übernommen.
*[UPDATE 1]*

 Da die Download-Geschwindigkeit der Powercolor-Server recht niedrig ausfällt, sind nun weitere alternative Mirror hinzugefügt. (Danke an *mickythebeagle*). 

Ergänzender Kommentar: das Catalyst Control Center verfügt über eine ältere Versionsnummer, jedoch ist die Direct 3D Treiberversion eine neuere als es bei dem Catalyst 12.11 Beta 11-Treiber der Fall ist.

*[UPDATE 2]*

Benchmarks:

Nach mehreren Durchläufen mit beiden Treiberversionen, liegt der Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) bei meinem System im Extreme-Tesselation-Preset des Unigine Heaven-Benchmarks auf gleichem Niveau bei Minimum, sowie Maximum-Frames. Mit dem Normal-Tesselation-Preset, sowie abgeschalteten Antialiasing, liegen die Frames im Bereich der Messtoleranzen. Getestet wurde jeweils mit 3 Durchläufen. Testsystem: Windows 8 Pro x64, CPU: AMD FX6100@4.0GHz, RAM: 8GiB DDR3 1333MHz@7-7-7-18 Timing. Im Benchmarkverlauf hatten sich Unstimmigkeiten aufgetan, daher sind die Benchmarks als nicht repräsentativ zu betrachten.

*Setting:* Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0), 16AF, AA off, Tesselation: normal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Setting: *Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0), 16AF, AA 4x, Tesselation: Extreme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Setting:* Catalyst 12.11 Beta 11 (9.010.8) 16AF, AA off, Tesselation: normal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Setting:* Catalyst 12.11 Beta 11 (9.010.8) 16AF, AA 4x, Tesselation: Extreme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Benchmarks mit anderen Grafikkartenmodellen wären wünschenswert, um einen repräsentativen Vergleich machen zu können .
Quelle: Powercolor


----------



## Zergoras (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*

Vielleicht endlich das Ende des täglichen Bluescreens und der flackernden Texturen und Grafikfehler?! Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf. 12.11 Beta 11 war bis jetzt am schlimmsten. Hoffentlich wirds damit endlich mal was, ich krieg nämlich langsam echt die Krise. Das erste Mal nach Jahren, dass ich Probleme mit ner AMD habe. Es gibt ja bekanntermaßen immer ein erstes Mal.

EDIT: Bei dem Speed hab ich den Treiber in lächerlichen 18Std, wenn das nix is.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> EDIT: Bei dem Speed hab ich den Treiber in lächerlichen 18Std, wenn das nix is.



Dann gehe mal direkt auf die Powercolor Downloadseite, da gibt es mehrere Mirror . 
Oder lade ihn dir von CB, habe gerade gesehen das sie ihn aufgenommen haben.

MfG


----------



## Zergoras (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*

Seit wann braucht man da nen Account?!
Die Powercolor Seite kann man total vergessen, ich hab jeden einzelnen Link schon probiert, ich krieg nicht mehr als 10kb/s.
Naja schade.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Seit wann braucht man da nen Account?!
> Die Powercolor Seite kann man total vergessen, ich hab jeden einzelnen Link schon probiert, ich krieg nicht mehr als 10kb/s.
> Naja schade.


 

Bin gerade am hochladen, zusätzliche Mirror füge ich dann als Edit in die News ein. 

MfG


----------



## coroc (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*

Sher gut 

Vielleicht krieg ich dann ja auch meine idle Bluescreens weg


----------



## Zergoras (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Bin gerade am hochladen, zusätzliche Mirror füge ich dann als Edit in die News ein.
> 
> MfG


 

Cool. Danke.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Cool. Danke.



Mein Upload ist aber relativ langsam, kann ein wenig dauern.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*

Ich merk das schon. 
Wie langsam ist der denn?


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich merk das schon.
> Wie langsam ist der denn?



120 KBit/sec 20 Minuten und der x64 Treiber sollte dann fertig sein.

MfG


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*

willste auch den x86 auf nen Mirror setzten ?


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> willste auch den x86 auf nen Mirror setzten ?



Jo, danach. 

MfG


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*

***************************
geht glaub ich bei mir was schneller 

Kannste ja aufnehmen und dann lösch ich den aus dem Beitrag wieder


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> geht glaub ich bei mir was schneller
> 
> Kannste ja aufnehmen und dann lösch ich den aus dem Beitrag wieder


 
Ah cool, Danke. Der x64 ist auch fertig, beide links sind im Startpost eingefügt .

MfG


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*

alles klar nimmste den Link auch aus deiner Antwort raus ?


----------



## Zergoras (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*

Danke. Mit 6MB ist das schon was angenehmer.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> alles klar nimmste den Link auch aus deiner Antwort raus ?



Erledigt.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*

Bei mir lädt auch der zweite Mirror mit gerade einmal ~60 Kb/s, aber egal. Bin mal gespannt, was der Treiber so anstellt.


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Bei mir lädt auch der zweite Mirror mit gerade einmal ~60 Kb/s, aber egal. Bin mal gespannt, was der Treiber so anstellt.


 
stimmt ist echt was Lahm der x64 Link


----------



## Performer81 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*

Laut guru3d User ist das eher ein alter Treiber.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*

Und woran machen die das fest?


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> stimmt ist echt was Lahm der x64 Link



Jo, mehr als 64KBit/sec werden es bei mir auch nicht. Schade, aber immer noch schneller als die Powercolor-Server.



Performer81 schrieb:


> Laut guru3d User ist das eher ein alter Treiber.



Control-Center ja, Display-Treiber und HDMI-Audio ist definitiv eine neue Treiberversion.

MfG


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Jo, mehr als 64KBit/sec werden es bei mir auch nicht. Schade, aber immer noch schneller als die Powercolor-Server.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

https://rapidshare.com/files/4092054619/901VSW7W864.zip 
für den x64

kannste ja mal testen und wenns schneller ist nimmste den Link


----------



## beren2707 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> https://rapidshare.com/files/4092054619/901VSW7W864.zip
> für den x64
> 
> kannste ja mal testen und wenns schneller ist nimmste den Link


Der is fein, der zieht bei mir mit allem, was die Leitung (1,7 Mb/s) hergibt.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> für den x64
> 
> kannste ja mal testen und wenns schneller ist nimmste den Link





> Download nicht verfügbar
> File owner's public traffic exhausted. (da3c7b74)



Liegt es an mir?  
Ich ergänze den x86 noch um einen weiteren Link.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*

Laut dem CCC Installationsbildschirm ist der Treiber (der Bildschirmtreiber) eine ältere Version als die Beta 11, also nicht lohnenswert zu laden.

Beta 11: 9.010.8.0000
Diese Version: 9.010.0.0000


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Laut dem CCC Installationsbildschirm ist der Treiber (der Bildschirmtreiber) eine ältere Version als die Beta 11, also nicht lohnenswert zu laden.



Für Beta schon,WHQL aber nicht. 
Ist eher als inoffizieller WHQL zu betrachten. Man kann aber auch warten bis der Treiber von AMD selbst kommt.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*

Ist der Catalyst 12.6, also alter Käse. Vergleichsscreenshots unten. Ein Satz mit X...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Performer81 schrieb:


> WIeso die D3d Treiberversion ist neuer als beim 12.11 beta 11.


Tatsächlich...


----------



## Zergoras (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*

Dann ist Powercolor ja richtig schnell mit den Updates, nur ein halbes Jahr hinten, das ist ja okay.


----------



## Performer81 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*

WIeso die D3d Treiberversion ist neuer als beim 12.11 beta 11.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ist der Catalyst 12.6, also alter Käse. Vergleichsscreenshots unten. Ein Satz mit X...



CB hat ihn auch so aufgenommen. Bei mir stand z.B. "Upgrade" ausführen, daher war ich mir eigentlich sicher, da ich definitiv den 12.11 drauf hatte.



Performer81 schrieb:


> WIeso die D3d Treiberversion ist neuer als beim 12.11 beta 11.


 
Dito.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*

Laut meinem CCC nicht, siehe oben.


----------



## beren2707 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*

Mist, habe ihn schon wieder runtergeworfen. Jetzt bin ich erst mal zu faul, die ganze Prozedur nochmal zu machen. Vlt. morgen oder später...


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: schnellere Mirror]*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Mist, habe ihn schon wieder runtergeworfen. Jetzt bin ich erst mal zu faul, die ganze Prozedur nochmal zu machen. Vlt. morgen oder später...


 
Habe Benchmarks über mich ergehen lassen, Bilder und Werte im Startpost eingefügt .

MfG


----------



## plaGGy (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

Der Performanceanstieg wäre krass 
Naja ich warte noch bis das alles im catalyst treiber drinnen ist.


----------



## boxleitnerb (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

Gibts noch andere Benchmarks? Ein derartiger Zuwachs bei Tessellation lässt erstmal die Alarmglocken schrillen, Stichwort "Tessellation Regler und AMD-Optimized Einstellung"...


----------



## Explosiv (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Gibts noch andere Benchmarks? Ein derartiger Zuwachs bei Tessellation lässt erstmal die Alarmglocken schrillen, Stichwort "Tessellation Regler und AMD-Optimized Einstellung"...


 
Nein, das ist ein reiner User-Benchmark. Der Zuwachs war für mich auch nicht plausibel, daher hatte ich es mehrmals getestet und deinstalliert. Es war aber auf meinem System reproduzierbar. Daher meine Bitte an euch, das auch mit anderen Grafikkartenserien zu testen. Tesselations-Regler war in allen Fällen auf AMD optimiert festgelegt, AA und AF Anwendungsgesteuert. 

MfG


----------



## boxleitnerb (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

Es gab ja bisher keine Profile für die "AMD optimiert" Einstellung, sie war ohne Wirkung - vielleicht sind jetzt diese Profile eingefügt worden. Anders ist das wirklich nicht zu erklären. Und auch recht undurchsichtig, wenn ein neuer Treiber diese plötzlich mitbringt ohne dass davon irgendwo irgendwas steht.


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

Der Treiber ist nichts anderes als der 12.11 BETA 11.
Catalys Control Center, AMD Bildschirmtreiber, AMD Drag, AMD Media Transcoder, AMD Video Transcoder, HDMI/DP Audio Treiber, alles gleich. Einzig die AMD APP SDK Runtime ist neuer. Auch den Zuwach bei Tesselation im Heaven kann ich nicht bestätigen (7950 VaporX). Performance ist identisch zum 12.11 BETA 11, habe alle Benches durchlaufen lassen (3D Mark 11, Heaven Full HD Extrem Tess, 8x AA, 16x AF, All Benchmark) und noch einige Games (Crysis 2 Benchtool, Metro Bench, BF3 gezockt).
Ich merke keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Explosiv (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Der Treiber ist nichts anderes als der 12.11 BETA 11.
> Catalys Control Center, AMD Bildschirmtreiber, AMD Drag, AMD Media Transcoder, AMD Video Transcoder, HDMI/DP Audio Treiber, alles gleich. Einzig die AMD APP SDK Runtime ist neuer.



Und die Direct3D-Versionsnummer ist höher.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Auch den Zuwach bei Tesselation im Heaven kann ich nicht bestätigen (7950 VaporX). Performance ist identisch zum 12.11 BETA 11, habe alle Benches durchlaufen lassen (3D Mark 11, Heaven Full HD Extrem Tess, 8x AA, 16x AF, All Benchmark) und noch einige Games (Crysis 2 Benchtool, Metro Bench, BF3 gezockt). Ich merke keinen Unterschied.



So viel gebencht und nicht mal ein paar Screens gemacht? 

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

Also bei mir bringts praktisch nix. Habe nochmal Softys 1080p-Benchmark-Settings getestet und bin von 1401 auf 1403 Punkte gehüpft. Also scheint die Leistung fast identisch zum 12.11 Beta 11 zu sein. Zum Vergleich der Bench für Softys Ranking, Taktraten sind jeweils identisch gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Und die Direct3D-Versionsnummer ist höher.



Nein, ist ebenfalls gleich mit dem 12.11 BETA 11




Explosiv schrieb:


> So viel gebencht und nicht mal ein paar Screens gemacht?
> 
> MfG



Für was Screens?
Die Performance ist vollkommen gleich, keine Ahnung was bei dir da falsch läuft. Eine Steigerung von rund 80% bei Tesselation kann es nicht geben, wenn vorher alles reibungslos läuft


----------



## Explosiv (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Also bei mir bringts praktisch nix. Habe nochmal Softys 1080p-Benchmark-Settings getestet und bin von 1401 auf 1403 Punkte gehüpft. Also scheint die Leistung fast identisch zum 12.11 Beta 11 zu sein. Zum Vergleich der Bench für Softys Ranking, Taktraten sind jeweils identisch gewesen.



Interessant. Was ich aber bemerkenswert finde, das es bei dir im umgedrehten Fall bei dem Beta 11-Treiber mehr Minimum-Frames gibt, als mit dem Powercolor-Treiber.
Ich werde mal fix noch einmal testen, evtl. war irgendwo ein Fehler. Danke für den Bench .



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Nein, ist ebenfalls gleich mit dem 12.11 BETA 11



Siehe Screens der Vorposter hier im Thread, werde nun auch noch mal schauen, wenn ich alles deinstalliere.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Für was Screens?
> Die Performance ist vollkommen gleich, keine Ahnung was bei dir da falsch läuft. Eine Steigerung von rund 80% bei Tesselation kann es nicht geben, wenn vorher alles reibungslos läuft



Für was? Um etwas zu untermauern, oder zu widerlegen. 
 Ich werde aber nun ein letztes mal fix testen, hatte eigentlich schon genug. 

MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

Das sieht ganz stark nach einem Tesselationsprofil für die bisher funktionslose Einstellung "AMD-optimiert" des Tesselationsschalters aus.


----------



## Explosiv (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

Ich habe nun nochmals getestet, gleiche Vorgehensweise wie gestern. Vorher alles deinstalliert, ATI-Ordner manuell gelöscht, Neustart, CCleaner drüber laufen lassen. Mittlerweile sind die Werte mit beiden Treibern gleich. Es ist davon auszugehen, das ein Fehler in meinem System vorlag. Die neuen Screens werden in Startpost eingefügt. Was für mich allerdings nicht erklärbar ist, das ich vorhin genau den entgegen gesetzten Fall hatte. Auch scheinen die Fps von Benchmark zu Benchmark völlig unterschiedlich zu sein. Mal habe ich 18 Minimum Fps im Extreme-Setting, mal nur 7,8Fps . Sehr komisch.




MfG


----------



## MG42 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

Wurde auch Zeit, unverständlicherweise taktet sich meine Karte seit gestern in 3D Anwendungen nicht mehr hoch, sondern läuft mit niedrigmöglichen Takt 150/150 MHz GPU/Speicher. Verwendet wird CCC12.11 Beta 11 auch wenn ich den Takt mittels ABs erzwingen möchte, bleibt er im Standard, nichts passiert.



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Vielleicht endlich das Ende des täglichen Bluescreens und der flackernden Texturen und Grafikfehler?! Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf. 12.11 Beta 11 war bis jetzt am schlimmsten. Hoffentlich wirds damit endlich mal was, ich krieg nämlich langsam echt die Krise. Das erste Mal nach Jahren, dass ich Probleme mit ner AMD habe. Es gibt ja bekanntermaßen immer ein erstes Mal.
> 
> EDIT: Bei dem Speed hab ich den Treiber in lächerlichen 18Std, wenn das nix is.



Bei mir tritt/trat das Flackern des Bildes in und/oder Kombination mit Taktänderungen und in Firefox angezeigten Flashvideos (Youtube, etc. pp) nach einem "Kaltstart" auf. Manchmal konnte man FF einfach beenden (Alt+F4) und dann nach FF-Neustart schnell den entsprechenden Tab schließen, aber meistens tat sich optisch gar nichts mehr und man musste manuell neustarten. Und die Website bahn.de verursacht zuverlässig kurz nach der Verbindungssuche einen Absturz, egal ob im safemode oder mit kompletter Zuladung, funktioniert natürlich nur mit dem vorhandenen MS-Standardbrowser.

CB bietet die Treiber ebenfalls an, bzw. verweist auf die AMD-Treiber Seite.. Jedenfalls wird dort dieser als CCC 12.12 tituliert obwohl es sich hierbei wahrscheinlich um 12.11. Beta 6 handelt.

Edit: Egal welche 3D Anwendung [AC (1,2,B,R), World of Tanks] im Screenshot Metro2033 (1680*1050, Normal, DX10, AAA, 16x AF) hier im Beispiel 5 Min Abschnitt Alee kommt nicht über den Minimaltakt und maximal resultierende 17 fps  hinaus. Es ist einfach zum Heulen.

Win wird nochmal frisch aufgesetzt...

Edit2: Ein frischaufgesetztes Win ist wie ein neues Leben . schalalalalalah


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*



> Das sieht ganz stark nach einem Tesselationsprofil für die bisher  funktionslose Einstellung "AMD-optimiert" des Tesselationsschalters aus.



Nö, userfehler


----------



## Explosiv (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nö, userfehler


 
Habe einen reproduzierbaren Bug im Treiber...erst gestern mitbekommen, als ich BF3 anschmeißen wollte. Der Takt der Grafikkarte ist sporadisch zwischen 2D und 3D-Takt hin und her gesprungen, was aber nur ab und zu vorkommt. Keine Ahnung woran es liegt.

MfG


----------



## Cyris (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Direct3D Version in den neuen 12.11 B11 gepackt und installiert, morgen teste ich den Treiber mal ob es sich irgendetwas verbessert hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rudy24 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr da seht, ich sehe das:

AMD Embedded GPU and APU Vista/Win7 Driver
381 MB
9.01
12/11/2012
Description:
Catalyst 12.12




AMD Embedded GPU and APU Win8 Driver
375 MB
9.01
12/11/2012
Description:
Catalyst 12.12

betrifft es nur die leute die eine APU haben?


----------



## Match-Maker (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

@ rudy24: War grad auch mal auf der AMD-Webseite und es sieht ganz danach aus, als wäre das ein reiner APU-Treiber.


----------



## NiCo-pc (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neuer AMD Catalyst-Treiber (9.010.0) verfügbar [Update: Benchmark]*

Hier 12.11 inoffiziell WHQL Powercolor http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafik/amd-catalyst-komplettpaket/.


----------

